# Dianabol Vs Testosterone



## Jc456 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,

Following the nice posts from my other thread i thought i would start another one.

dianabol vs testostene (Dbol in pills and test in injection).

What is better etc? I read they are similar..I heard that Dianabol was developed to compete with Test? :lift: Lovely stuff..!

thank you all again. I hope i am not already asking things that have already been asked. I am very keen to learn


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Always ask if you're not sure - always better safe than sorry when self-medicating with extremely powerful medication...

If not needle shy, run test at 500mg/week for 8 or 10 weeks. You'll feel amazing, huge sex drive, confident and with good gains.

Dbol is liver toxic, and doesn't carry the "nice" side effects test does. But it's oral, cheap, powerful and easy to source. You can only really run it for 4 or 5 weeks. Run 20-30mg a day. Probbaly you'll feel a little ropey, and lose appetite. Specific antihistamines can combat this - it will stop your gains.

No harm in running dbol first, then test next cycle.

Personally I'd run test, and forget the orals.


----------



## Cowsfortea (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'd second that - d'bol good as an adjunct oral t a test base but if you're choosing one or the other, it's test every time: less sides effects with more bang for your buck, doesn't interfere with your gastro-intestines etc


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

First cycle I ever did was Dbol as it was convenient to take and I was a bit needle shy, also as it was quite quick in and out of the system I thought it was a good choice just in case I didn't get on with it.

If I was to have my first cycle again I would go with Tbol TBH, for all the reasons above but less sides.

But I do admit Test at 250-500mg would be the better cycle.


----------



## Jc456 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fantastic. Thanks guys again...

Yes i seem to be getting the general trend of "stay away from orals".

I am quite scared of the idea of injecting but as people say: once you do it once its done


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Jc456 said:


> Fantastic. Thanks guys again...
> 
> Yes i seem to be getting the general trend of "stay away from orals".
> 
> I am quite scared of the idea of injecting but as people say: once you do it once its done


To put it as simply as I can mate, hormones (i.e. the juice) needs to be introsuced to the body without it's natural defenses getting in the way. The cleanest way of doing this is to bypass the normal defense mechanisms and deep inject them into large muscles. Bioavailability is easy to calculate in this way too.

Obviously preferable in some ways are oral alternatives, but in order to get the hormone through the bodies defenses extra contructs are added which are by their nature poisonous. Also the availablilty is reduced quite a bit.

When you learn more you'll see orals have their place, but if you're not scared of pinning then go for simple test shots.

You'll probably **** bricks first jab - but there's very little to it and you'll laugh looking back.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Dbol vs test ay. erm

Got it, micra vs skyline.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Dbol is a good starting point though. If you haven't used steroids before then dbol is worth using before you jump into injectables.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Dbol vs test ay. erm
> 
> Got it, micra vs skyline.


thats a fcukin ghastly avatar!


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

mars, u is funny!!!!!

no one is telling this guy tha most of his gains from d-bol would be water retention!!!!! test everytime, 250mg per week is plenty for a 1st cycle. i did this for my 1st and 2nd


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

paulo said:


> thats a fcukin ghastly avatar!


Hey thats my missus you talkin bout there dude.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

steve.t said:


> mars, u is funny!!!!!
> 
> no one is telling this guy tha most of his gains from d-bol would be water retention!!!!! test everytime, 250mg per week is plenty for a 1st cycle. i did this for my 1st and 2nd


How ya doing steve, good to read you mate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Dbol is a good starting point though. If you haven't used steroids before then dbol is worth using before you jump into injectables.


Very true luke, i like many i'm sure, started on dbol.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Dbol vs test ay. erm
> 
> Got it, micra vs skyline.


Bad comparison, Ever tried to compare dbol/test mg/mg basis ofc if you value you'r liver u wont be popping 500-1000mg dbol EW 

Dbol at relatively low dosage 15-25mg ED is good to start with if you are sensetive sides you can stop it and it clears you'r system in a few days, while Test Enathanate will be with you a few weeks.


----------



## Jc456 (Mar 12, 2008)

ymir said:


> Bad comparison, Ever tried to compare dbol/test mg/mg basis ofc if you value you'r liver u wont be popping 500-1000mg dbol EW
> 
> Dbol at relatively low dosage 15-25mg ED is good to start with if you are sensetive sides you can stop it and it clears you'r system in a few days, while Test Enathanate will be with you a few weeks.


Hmm...some very interesting comments here. I have heard about the Dianabol water retention..but if you start feeling some gyno while on Test will Nolva stop it?


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Jc456 said:


> Hmm...some very interesting comments here. I have heard about the Dianabol water retention..but if you start feeling some gyno while on Test will Nolva stop it?


Nolva should stop gyno symptoms on both Test and Ddol cycles.

There is no reason that you would bloat up and hold lots of water using dbol, unless you have a poor diet and low level of liquid intake, or are especially sensitve to oestreogenic side effects.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ymir said:


> Bad comparison, Ever tried to compare dbol/test mg/mg basis ofc if you value you'r liver u wont be popping 500-1000mg dbol EW
> 
> Dbol at relatively low dosage 15-25mg ED is good to start with if you are sensetive sides you can stop it and it clears you'r system in a few days, while Test Enathanate will be with you a few weeks.


It was a joke, but thanks for your opinion, as for sides ymir, you'll get more unwanted ones off dbol than test, IME, 25+ years, test will always be the safer option, whatever the aas.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> It was a joke, but thanks for your opinion, as for sides ymir, you'll get more unwanted ones off dbol than test, IME, 25+ years, test will always be the safer option, whatever the aas.


For me personally i prefer dbol over test(gainswise), but i cant cycle dbol long because it is oral, ofc im one of those guys who uses dbol in 20-30mg dosages, I have tried 50mg ED but it felt like a waste of gear.

Safety wise i do agree Test>dbol.

Oh! how i wish for someone to start cooking Methandionone phenylpropionate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't used either, but have read a fair bit and it's test all the way.

There's no real reason to be needle shy of a jab in your **** once a week, whereas there is reason to be a little concerned about the stress on your liver of an oral cycle, and the likely reduced effectiveness once it's passed through your liver.


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

ok this might sound weird, but i thought i give it a try, im on sus and enanthate plus taking Dbol 30/40mg a day.. its going good i guess,

sex drive, ON THE ROOF,, its like im no 200mg a day viagra,, its killing  ,,

but soon gona stop the dianabol as some one mentioned losing my appetite..


----------



## Jc456 (Mar 12, 2008)

loss of appetite eh? haha dont want that!

ok guys thanks for all the replies


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Why not just get injectable dbol then you don't have the liver issue?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> Why not just get injectable dbol then you don't have the liver issue?


Thats not quite true now, is it?


----------



## snoop (Jul 28, 2009)

what test works best with dianabol any ideas?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

snoop said:


> what test works best with dianabol any ideas?


Lots... you can run it with test and deca or test and eq or just test... depending on goals you can run it with pretty much anything... even other orals...


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

Test is Best!!

test all day long mate, 10 weeks test enth or cyp and you'll love it all the way, great gains, increased sex drive, feel good, increased confidence, won't screw with your appetite like dbol can and the gains are easier to keep imo. donmt forget to have AIs and pct in place before you start though.


----------

